# R.I.P rocky my baby! <3



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry baby sorry I couldn't help you  we all tried so hard when we got you. You were doing so well.... We will all miss you greatly rocky snap trap as the kids call you! Love you matey!! :'(


----------



## Newelly (Jun 3, 2009)

What animal of kind was he?

RIP Rocky


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

He was a bearded dragon


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

:bash:


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

awww R.I.P i love Lizards to soft i am R.I.P


----------



## lexi21 (May 5, 2011)

RIP.. you must be miss him alot


----------



## RachieValo (Mar 24, 2010)

aww R.I.P ): x


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

RIP rocky


----------

